# the $37 dollar rifle



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I found a beat up old Glenfield 70 for $20
I purchased some Tru Oil and sandpaper for $10
Found a new barrel band for $7
Nice little plinker for a grand total of $37

before

























after...
















This was a fun little project, but the sanding drove me insane.
By the way, I had to change the title of this thread. The stripper and clip brings the total up to 50 bux


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

can't beat the price,and you made a nice looking little shooter out of it


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have a glenfield 120 .22 LR (tube fed) and let me tell you it is a tack driver with a 4 power scope. i have been thinking about slapping a high power on it to see what it will really do but it already shoots better than i expected


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think a Marlin Model 60 stock would fit, right? Ramlite used to make some nice symthetic stocks for the model 60.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

60 stock and 70 stock are not the same. A 60 is tube fed. Same basic gun though


----------

